# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΣΙΔΕΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ PHILIPS GC 8280

## ΛΙΑΚΙ

Γειά σας, είμαι η Λία και έχω πρόβλημα με το σύστημα σιδερώματος _PHILIPS GC 8280_ το οποίο εδώ και 1,5 μήνα έκανε επανεκκινήσεις     

κατά την διάρκεια του σιδερώματος και κάποια στιγμή σταμάτησε να εξάγει ατμό (δεν "πατιέται" το αντίστοιχο κουμπάκι κάτω από την λαβή).  :Confused1:   Επίσης "κολλάει" και ο θερμοστάτης και δεν μπορώ ούτε να αυξήσω ούτε να μειώσω την θερμοκρασία του.

Το σύστημα *το έχω αγοράσει εδώ και 3 χρόνια*, περίπου, το καθάριζα απ΄τα άλατα και ήμουν πάρα πολύ ευχαριστημένη.  :Sad: 

Απευθύνθηκα στο εξουσιοδοτημένο service Δ. ΛΥΜΠΕΡΗΣ στην Ν. Ιωνία όπου μου είπαν ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την "πλακέτα" και ότι δεν 

επισκευάζεται γιατί δεν υπάρχει ανταλλακτικό. Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που μπορώ να κάνω πριν το πάω στην 

ανακύκλωση.Είμαι πολύ θυμωμένη με την PHILIPS γιατί την εμπιστεύθηκα και ξόδεψα ένα αρκετά σημαντικό ποσό χρημάτων για την αγορά 

του και τώρα πρέπει να ξαναπληρώσω για την αγορά ενός άλλου. 

Βέβαια τους απέστειλα ένα e-mail, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι πτοούνται. 

Να προσθέσω ότι, στην ίδια πολυκατοικία, αγόρασε - λίγους μήνες μετά από μένα - και μία άλλη κυρία ένα σύστημα σιδερώματος PHILIPS - 

το προηγούμενο μοντέλο από το δικό μου και της χάλασε περίπου ένα χρόνο πριν χαλάσει το δικό μου.  

Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας και να σας πώ ότι δεν έχω ιδέα από επισκευές. :Blushing:

----------


## stafidas

Το ότι δεν πατιέται του κουμπί για τον ατμό, είναι άσχετο με την πλακέτα. Μάλλον θα πρέπει να ανοιχτεί για να δεις τι γίνεται. Δεν αποκλείεται να έχει διαλυθεί αυτό που ρυθμίζεις την θερμοκρασία, και να έχει πάει κάποιο εξαρτηματάκι στο κουμπί του ατμού και να το έχει μπλοκάρει. Δεν ξέρω πόσο πιθανή είναι αυτή η βλάβη αλλά δικαιλογεί και τα 2 προβλήματα που ανέφερες  :Biggrin:

----------


## ΛΙΑΚΙ

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σου. Διάβασα κάπου στο Forum για κάποιο κατάστημα στην Αχαρνών με ανταλλακτικά. Θα πάω εκεί για να δώ τι θα γίνει. Και πάλι ευχαριστώ.

----------


## studio52

ΛΙΑ ποτε το πηγες στο ΛΥΜΠΕΡΗΣ σερβις και σου ειπανε για πλακετα ?

----------

